# trimming & replanting Ludwigia



## J.Shields (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, a few of my Ludwigia Palustrtis red have grown to the surface. How do you trim and replant it? At what pont of the stem should the cutting be done? Should I cut the stem right in the middle or should I be looking for A specific point? Should I replant the top and keep the bottom as well? I just want to get it right coz I've never trimmed plants before and I want to avoid stunt growth after replanting.

TIA


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep, just trim it up. Cut right above a node where leaves are. Stick the cutting in the substrate. The old stem will then create a shoot just below where it was cut. If you wish to have a bushy look to them, cut a bit above the substrate where the plant is still receiving light. It will grow a couple new stems out of that, then trim the new stems once they get the height you want and it will then again grow a couple new ones out of the top. 

Here is a good article on how to get a bush look. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lants-discussions/57960-pruning-timeline.html


----------



## J.Shields (Feb 2, 2011)

Noahma said:


> Yep, just trim it up. Cut right above a node where leaves are. Stick the cutting in the substrate. The old stem will then create a shoot just below where it was cut. If you wish to have a bushy look to them, cut a bit above the substrate where the plant is still receiving light. It will grow a couple new stems out of that, then trim the new stems once they get the height you want and it will then again grow a couple new ones out of the top.
> 
> Here is a good article on how to get a bush look.
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lants-discussions/57960-pruning-timeline.html


 Thnx Noahma, Im on it


----------

